# 1 inch PEX offset crimp tool



## FEDguy (May 19, 2010)

I've got a 1 inch straight crimp tool but it requires way too much space to operate. I want a 1 inch with an offset head. My other 1/2 & 3/4 tools are offset, and are way better to use.

The only 1 inch PEX offset head crimp tool that I've been able to locate is one made by Mil3.

I spoke with Suix Chief this morning, but they do not offer these.

Looks like I'll be going with the Mil3.

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

We have a set of ridgid long handled crimpers that have fit in some pretty tight spots. But I do have the mil3 mini crimpers, I got them used and never actually tried them yet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

We use the Mil3 1" crimper and it's a lot easier than with the straight crimper. It has 3 positions on the cam that you progressively crimp at so it doesn't take a lot of force to get a crimp, nice in tight spots.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

chonkie said:


> We use the Mil3 1" crimper and it's a lot easier than with the straight crimper. It has 3 positions on the cam that you progressively crimp at so it doesn't take a lot of force to get a crimp, nice in tight spots.


Thank you for that info, since I got mine used I didn't really know what the 3 positions were for, that it why I have never used it yet


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

tim666 said:


> Thank you for that info, since I got mine used I didn't really know what the 3 positions were for, that it why I have never used it yet


Always glad to help. Have you tried them out yet?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

Not yet


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

Man I got the mil 3 and they suck balls .the 3 progressive positions are a pain in the butt. We can barely pull together after the second crimp . In fact I am going for ridgid


----------



## johnh (Jul 6, 2013)

I like wirsbo aquapex with the expansion ring. With that system the ring is expanded and then pushed onto the fitting.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Fast fry said:


> Man I got the mil 3 and they suck balls .the 3 progressive positions are a pain in the butt. We can barely pull together after the second crimp . In fact I am going for ridgid


Try adding a crimp in between the 2nd and 3rd position to make it easier if they are new. We rarely have that issue though.


----------

